# Autotrail Tracker Media Pack



## Drifter1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

We've just bought a 2012 Autotrail Tracker EKS which has the Media Pack fitted. When you watch a DVD or TV, both the small dash screen and the drop down monitor are on together. Would anyone know if you can switch the small screen off and just watch the bigger monitor?

Thanks


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, 

We had an Autotrail Comanche with the same system, yes you can turn off the small screen but for the life of me I can't remember which buttons I pressed to shut the screen down. I know I had the same issue but seem to recall I read how to 'black' the screen in one of the manuals. I do remember though that each time I altered the volume the small screen came back on again. 

Hope this helps someway to answering your question.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We have a 2013 Dakota with, what sounds like, the same system. Unlike Ian I've never been able to work out how to switch the media unit screen off and just leave the monitor on :frown2: My solution has been to use the screen tilt facility on the media unit to turn the screen through 90 degrees so that it's no longer in view.

If anyone does know how to turn it off I'd be interested too :wink2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a 2010 Autotrail and on that I could turn off the head unit monitor by pressing and holding the SRC button on the bottom of the head unit until the display on the head unit switched off.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

peribro said:


> I had a 2010 Autotrail and on that I could turn off the head unit monitor by pressing and holding the SRC button on the bottom of the head unit until the display on the head unit switched off.


Hi Peter,

I just tried that on my 2013 in the hope it would work for me too. In my case it leaves the dropdown monitor on TV but forces the head unit monitor into satnav mode. I tried various lengths of pressing the SRC button but result was the same (except for a very short press which moves the head unit on to AUX/Radio etc.). :frown2:

Just for clarification for the OP my head unit looks like this.......


----------

